# I have a positive thought for ya



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

There is one positive to depression: you smile so little that you will not get anywhere near as many wrinkles as happy people. Especially for me, a depressed, emotionless schizoid. I think I know who's winning...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn, the first sentence made me smile  I rarely smile and people usually think I'm much younger than I really am.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

You make a very good point, but what about all the wrinkles frowning creates? There's that side of it too! :yes


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Black_Widow said:


> You make a very good point, but what about all the wrinkles frowning creates? There's that side of it too! :yes


Neutral expression makes no marks :blank

That's the key.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

VIncymon said:


> Neutral expression makes no marks :blank
> 
> That's the key.


lol! That's another very good point!  (oops, I smiled!)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Black_Widow said:


> You make a very good point, but what about all the wrinkles frowning creates? There's that side of it too! :yes


I don't frown either really. Just good ol' neutrality.

Oh damn, I'm on antidepressants now so I suppose I'm doomed to be a wrinkly old bastar,d.


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

LMAO! Oh man, I just got a wrinkle, hehe


----------

